# Looking for a job in Sharjah as a Mobile Software Engineer



## kamran786 (Nov 5, 2008)

Assalam-o-Alaikum! ,I am Kamran Sohail.....currently working in islamabad.paksitan as mobile software engineer since last five years......now have an intention to work in Sharjah Dubai......that's why i am coming Sharjah in next month on visit visa.If somebody interested in my services as a mobile software technician,he may call me at 0092-300-5120796 or e-mail me at [email protected]

Currently i am using following devices

Smart-Clip + S Card ......For Motorola phones flashing
Furious Blink Blink.........For LG phones flashing.
SE-Tool3........................For Sony Ericsson phones flashing
UFS+HWK......................For SE,NOKIA,Samsung
J.A.F Box........................For NOKIA flashing
UST-Pro-II.....................For Samsung flashing
Uni-Box.........................For Miscellenious phones S/W Reparing
SagDD..........................For Sagem phones


----------

